# Παπαγάλοι > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Γεννήσαμε το πρώτο αυγουλάκι

## Ηρακλής

καλήμερα παιδιά σήμερα τα κοκατιλ μου κάνανε το πρώτο αυγουλακι δεν έχω πολύ χρόνο να σας πω πολλά γιατί πρέπει να φύγω σε 5 λεπτά άλλα θα σας γράψω σύντομα για να μ δώσετε μερικές συμβουλες ,<ακόμα δεν γενισαμε και είμαι ανχομενος >.Απο προχτές η θηλύκια Μπενοβγενε και ετοίμαζε τιν φώλια και εχτές καθόταν για ώρες το βράδυ και σήμερα είχαμε το πρώτο αβγουλάκι , τώρα το πρωί μπήκε και το καμάρι μου στην φώλια και από όσο μπόρεσα να δω το ζεστενι και αυτός το αβγουλάκι άλλα το θέμα είναι ότι όταν μπήκε η θηλύκια του έκανε ένα -δυο κρα κρα(λογικά όταν τις πίρε το αβγό για να το ζεστανι ) τι λέτε να κάνω???η θηλύκια έχει γυνή λίγο επιθετική προς όλου από σήμερα(ιδικά όταν ανιξα 1φορα για να δω στιν φολια) ααα και κάτι ακόμα που ξέχασα γίνετε να έχουμε αβγουλάκι γονιμο με 3 επαφές που κάνανε τα κοκατιλ ??(3 ιδα εγω ) αλλα τις 8 ώρες λιπών από το σπίτι

----------


## vagelis76

*Ηρακλη,ξεπέρασε το άγχος σου(δικαιολογημένο) και άσε τα πράγματα να κυλήσουν μόνα τους.Όταν πλέον ολοκληρώσει τη γέννα της η μικρή και είναι καιρός για οωσκόπιση θα σου λυθούν αυτές οι απορίες.Αν είναι άσπορα,πράγμα που δικαιολογείται στη 1η γέννα,θα αφαιρέσεις τα αυγά και θα πάνε στην επόμενη όταν ετοιμαστούν καλύτερα.
Είναι φυσιολογικό η μικρή να είναι επιθετική για έτσι προστατεύει τη φωλιά της,αμφισβητεί τους πάντες και το μόνο που την ενδιαφέρει είναι τα αυγά της.Οπότε όσο λιγότερο νιώθει "απειλούμενη" τόσο πιο ήσυχα και χωρίς προβλήματα θα κυλήσει η γέννα.
Εύχομαι όλα να πάνε καλά και να ακούσεις τα μωρουδιακά κλάματα στην ώρα τους!!!!!!!*

----------


## dimosd

Άντε με το καλό, και τα υπόλοιπα

Ασχολείσαι παραπάνω με απο ότι πρέπει με τα πουλιά, άστα στην ησυχία τους, και μην κοιτάς 50 φορές την ημέρα
την φωλιά. 
Από όσο ξέρω στο δεύτερο αυγό σταμάτα την αυγοτροφή.

Επειδή έχεις ήδη ένα ατύχημα με την προσπάθεια σου να κάνεις οωσκόπηση, άστα και ότι γίνει, δεν πειράζει να περιμένεις και είκοσι μέρες

don't panic

----------


## Ηρακλής

Ευχάριστο Βαγγελη για τις συμβουλές σου,ωοσκοπιση να κάνω την 5-6 μέρα??και πως να την κάνω για να μην παρατήσουν τα αβγά γιατί άκουσα από παλιότερα ποστ(με καναρινιά) ότι υπαρχη περίπτωση να μην το ζεσταίνουν πια ...¨αν παρενέβη χέρι.

----------


## Ηρακλής

Δημητρη ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον σου άλλα δεν είναι κρίμα να ταλεπορω τα πουλιά με κλουβιά αυγά???όσο για το ανιγμά τις φωλιάς δεν το ανιγο συστηματικά και έχω δη μεγάλα αποτελεσματα.

----------


## vagelis76

Ηρακλή,σιγουρέψου πότε θα ξεκινήσει συστηματικό κλώσημα η μικρή και μετά από 8 μέρες κάνε ωοσκόπιση μέσα στη φωλιά. 
Όταν βγούν οι γονείς για φαγητό,άνοιξε τη φωλιά,βάλε ένα χαρτονάκι στη τρύπα της φωλιάς για να μη βλέπουν τι κάνεις και αφού έχεις προμηθευτεί από πριν το κατάλληλο φακό,πλησίασε τον αναμμένο προσεκτικά στα αυγά.Αν δε τα πιάσεις τα αυγά λιγοστεύουν οι κίνδυνοι είτε να σπάσουν από απροσεξία,είτε να τα μισήσουν όπως λες.Μη κάνεις καμιά ώρα,γρήγορα ώστε να μη προκαλέσεις ανησυχία στους γονείς....
δες λίγο αυτά....

----------


## tsouk

μπράβο φίλε καλή συνέχεια ότι θες εδώ είμαστε

----------


## Ηρακλής

Ευχαριστώ για τα βίντεο... θα προσπαθήσω να κάνω σε 7-8 μέρες την  ωοσκοπιση όσο πιο προσεκτικά γίνετε, το κλώσημα το πάνε εναλλάξ τώρα είναι ο αρσενικός που κάνει πολύ καλά την δουλειά του ως τώρα και όποτε κουραστεί μπει η κουκλίτσα μου...αυγοτροφη τους βάζω συνεχεία και τις τσακίζουν(δεν πιστεύω να υπαρχή πρόβλημα,αυγοτροφη πότε να την  αφερεσω???και γιατί??? και αυγουλακι έβαλα εχτές (βρασμένο 12 λεπτά) λέτε να βάλω μέχρι να βγαλη το 3το αυγό???και σουπιοκοκαλο το σκίζουν  (ιδικά η θηλύκια) λέτε να ύπαρξη πρόβλημα με τα αβγουλάκια που χρησιμοποιεί τόσο σαπιοκοκαλο?? και πριν καμιά ώρα κάνουν σινεχια προσπαθιες ζευγαρώματος.... άλλα ο αρσενικός βαζη το 1 πόδι πανό και μετά από μεγάλες προσπαθείς ανεβεί .συγνώμη για τις πολες ερωτήσεις άλλα θέλω να μάθω όσο πιο πολα γίνετε για να μην έχουμε καμιά απολι.ααα και κάτι ακόμα λέτε να ψάξω να προμηθευτώ κρεμά(μαρκα??) και σιριγες(ινσουλίνης)? έψαξα και για κουταλάκι ταΐσματος που σε περίπτωση δεν με βόλεψη η σιριγα άλλα δεν βρήκα πουθενά........η είναι ακόμα πολύ νωρίς να τα προμηθευτώ ακόμα???

----------


## vagelis76

Συνήθως,τα παιδιά που κάνουν αναπαραγωγές,σταματούν την αυγοτροφή και το αυγό όσο κλωσάνε αυγά για να ηρεμήσει λίγο το "φούντωμα" και να μην έχουμε κυνηγητό από τον αρσενικό για ζευγαρώματα,πράγμα ανώφελο μετά τη γέννηση των αυγών...
Το σουπιοκόκαλο μόνο καλό θα της κάνει και όχι κακό,είναι κάτι που της χρειάζεται για αυτό και το καταναλώνει αυτή τη περίοδο.  
Εγώ στη θέση σου θα φρόντιζα να προμηθευτώ ή να ξέρω κάποιο μαγαζί που θα βρώ άμεσα αν μου χρειαστεί.Αν έχεις σκοπό να ταΐσεις και μωρά στο χέρι μετά από την 20+ ημέρα,γιατί να μην οργανωθείς από τώρα?????Η διάρκεια ζωής της κρέμας στο κουτί είναι περίπου 2,5 χρόνο(δες ημερομηνίες) και οι σύριγγες δε χαλάνε...
Μελέτησε Ηρακλή την ενότητα αναπαραγωγή των παπαγάλων και θα βγείς κερδισμένος,παρόμοιες περιπτώσεις σα τη δικιά σου είναι πολλές εκεί.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Αν δυσκολεύεσαι να κάνεις γρήγορα οωσκόπηση μπορείς να πάρεις το αυγό με ένα κουταλάκι και να κάνεις εκτός φωλιάς την δουλειά σου.*

----------


## Ηρακλής

όχι οκ  θα την κάνω έτσι όπως μου είπε ο Βαγγελής,μου φενετε πιο εύκολος και σίγουρος τρόπος... άπλα μου δημιουργήθηκε μια κενουργια απορία μόλις βγει το αυγό πόσες μέρες κάνει για να σπασή??

----------


## vagelis76

* Η Πωλίνα τα λέει εδώ αναλυτικότατα και έχει εμπειρία στην αναπαραγωγή του είδους,μελέτησε το προσεκτικά Ηρακλή.*


*Γενικές πληροφορίες για Αναπαραγωγής των Cockatiel
*

 *Τα Cockatiel κλωσάνε τα  αυγά απο 18 έως 24 ημέρες, την ημέρα συνήθως κλωσάει ο αρσενικός, και το  βράδυ και τη νύχτα το θηλυκό.  Κάνουν συνήθως 4-6 αυγά μέρα παράμερα.
*
*Υγρασία πρέπει να είναι 50-60% Θερμοκρασία στο δωμάτιο 18-25 C.
*
*Σε 6-7 ημέρες κλωσιμάτων μπορείτε να κάνετε τη Ωτοσκόπηση.
*
*Στο κλουβί υποχρεωτικά θα  πρέπει να είναι ένα δοχείο νερού, στην περίπτωση της έλλειψης υγρασίας  στην φωλιά οι παπαγάλοι βουτάνε τα φτερά τους και στη συνέχεια δροσίζουν  τα αυγά τους. Εάν η υγρασία είναι χαμηλή στην φωλιά το έμβρυο δεν  μπορεί να σπάσει το κέλυφος αυγού και μπορεί να πεθάνει από ασφυξία. 
*
*Νεοσσός που μόλις βγήκε από το αυγό αμέσως αρχίζει να τσιτσιρίζει ρυθμικά και αυτό σημαίνει ότι οι γονείς τους ταΐζουν.* 

http://birds.99k.org/windsa/Artho-Co...zeygaroma.html

----------


## dimosd

Ηρακλή Καλημέρα!!!!

Τι έγινε καμία εξέλιξή ?
Ήρθε το δεύτερο?

----------


## Ηρακλής

Δημήτρη εχτές το μεσημέρι που πρόλαβα να δω πριν κάνουν την αλαγη βάρδιας για το κλώσημα ήταν ακόμα 1,σήμερα το πρωί δεν μπορούσα να δω γιατί η θηλύκια κλώσαγε και τώρα που γύρισα είχε γυνή ιδεί η αλαγη βάρδιας και δεν θέλω να τα ενοχλώ όταν είναι μέσα άλλα υπομονή και θα μάθουμε μόλις βγει για φαγητό ,παντός μέχρι στιγμής όλα καλά και από την θηλύκια και από τον αρσενικό συνεννοούνται άψογα με τις αλαγες κλωσήματος παρόλο που είναι η πρώτη τους γενα  :winky: .

----------


## tsouk

φιλε τα πας μια χαρά τα αυγά γεννιούνται το πρωί κατά τις 7 με - 7:30

----------


## Ηρακλής

Ευχαριστώ Κωστα για την συμβουλή σου άλλα ακόμα να δω αν έκανε το 2ρω αυγό γιατί δεν αφινουν το αβγό στιγμή . τώρα το απόγεμα που τις ανιξα το πορτάκι για να κάνει την καθημερινή τις βόλτα και για να ξεπιαστη μου προέκυψε κάτι ,μόλις έκανε 1-2 βόλτες στο δωμάτιο και ξαναγύρισε στο κλουβί έκανε κουτσουλιά αλλά πολύ μεγαλύτερη από την συνηθισμένη σαν να έκανε μαζί 13-14 κουτσουλιές είναι ανησυχητικό ??και κάτι ακόμα που ξέχασα είναι ότι όταν τις ανιξα την πόρτα την παρατήρησα και είδα ότι το μέρος τις κύλια τις ήταν πολύ φοσκομενο και νόμιζα ότι δεν έκανε το 2ρω αυγό άλλα μόλις γίνανε αυτά όλα που σας είπα ξεφούσκωσε...(την κοίταξα αν έχει και λίπος στο σιμιο κάτω από τα ποδιά της άλλα δεν είχε κανόνα σιμιο με λίπος ....

----------


## tsouk

την περίοδο τις φωλιάς θα κάνει  μεγάλες "κοτσιλιες" και θα έχουν διάρροια είναι φυσολογικό είδες αν έχει δεύτερο αυγό αν όχι κοίτα κανε να βγούν από την φωλια θα τρομάξουν λίγο αλλα δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα στην φωλια

----------


## Ηρακλής

Κωστα πριν λίγο βγήκαν και τα 2 μαζί και στην φώλια μας είχε το 2ρω αυγό :winky:

----------


## tsouk

μια χαρά τα πάει μην ανησυχείς

----------


## dimosd

Ηρακλή, μια χαρά και το ζευγαράκι σου, πήραν φόρα. Και απο ότι φαίνεται και καλή γονείς!!!!!
Αφού μπορείς και την βγάζεις και έξω και για βόλτα, το βρίσκω πολύ καλό, ξεπάνιονται μια χαρά.

Αντε με το καλό και πολύτεκνοι !!!!!!!!!

----------


## Ηρακλής

Καλήμερα παιδιά,ναι δημητρη να φανταστις η θηλύκια μου αν δεν βγη από το κλουβί 1 φορά να πάταξη να ξεπιαστι κάνει τον κόσμο άνω κάτω.
Απο εχτές όμως ρε παιδιά μου δημιουργήθηκε μια  απορία και αρχίζω και απογοητευομε ... από ότι φενετε ο αρσενικός έχει παρι πολύ σοβαρά το θέμα με το κλώσημα τον αβγών και να φαδαστιτε δεν πολύ βλεπόντεν έξω από την φώλια,και με ανήσυχη διότι η θηλύκια όταν είναι έξω του κανί νόημα  να βγει για να έρθουν σε επαφή άλλα αυτό βράχος τίποτα στο κλώσημα τον αβγών...λέτε να δούμε άσπορα αυγά εκτός από το 1το???  η δεν έχει σημασία αν πρέπει να ερχοντε σε επαφή σε κάθε αυγό?? :sad:

----------


## dimosd

Άντε ρε Ηρακλή με το καλό,
Σε βλέπω το Πάσχα με την σύριγγα στο χέρι !!!!!!!!!!!!!
Δεν έχω μεγάλη εμπειρία στο θέμα,τώρα περιμένω και εγώ αλλά και τα δικά μου έτσι έκαναν, μάλιστα κάποια στιγμή, έβγαινε η θηλυκιά και τον φώναζε
έξω και αμέσως αυτός έτρεχε ξέρεις γιατί...
Όλα καλά είναι μην ανησυχείς.
Θα σου πούνε καλύτερα και τα έμπειρα μέλη, αλλά ρώτα και για το πότε θα πρέπει να σταματήσεις την αυγοτροφή,
Απο όσο έχω διαβάσει και μου είπαν, όταν θα κάνει και το δεύτερο αυγό, θα πρέπει να την σταματήσεις.
Πιστεύω ότι το ένστικτο είναι το πιο σημαντικό, θα δείς!

----------


## Ηρακλής

Και έμενα ρε φίλε δημητρη η θηλύκια τον φοναζι άλλα αυτός εκεί στα αυγά  .... παρόλο πριν κάνουν το 1το αυγό δεν σταματάγανε το ζευγαρομα...για αυτό ρώτησα μήπως και δούμε άσπορα αβγά εκτός του 1το....τι να πω δεν ξερό...οποίο άλλο παιδί ξερή από το forum  μας να μου απάντηση αν πρει να  ερχοντε σε επαφή μετά από κάθε αυγό για να είναι και το επόμενο γονιμο θα του ήμουν υπόχρεος ,οσο για τιν αυγοτροφη σήμερα έβαλα αυγουλακι βρασμένο και από σήμερα  τα σταματάμε όλα

----------


## tsouk

καλησπέρα ηρακλή θα ήταν καλο να σταματήσεις να δίνεις αυγό η "αυγοτροφη" όχι δεν χρειάζεται να κάνει sex σε κάθε αυγό μην ανησυχείς η φύση είναι πολύ σοφή και τίποτα δεν γίνετε τυχαία στο αν είναι γόνιμα η όχι μεγάλη σημασία έχει να έπαιρνε το αρσενικό βιταμίνη E 
πας μια χαρά υπομονή και όλα μια χαρά θα πάνε

----------


## Asmodeus

Η βιταμινη Ε σε ποιες τροφες εμπεριεχεται?

----------


## Ηρακλής

Καλήμερα.
Μας καλωσόρισε το πρωί το 3το αβγουλάκι

----------


## tsouk

> Η βιταμινη Ε σε ποιες τροφες εμπεριεχεται?


*Βιταμίνη Ε*


Τί είναι η βιταμίνη Ε;
Πρόκειται για μία *λιποδιαλυτή βιταμίνη*. Αλλιώς λέγεται *τοκοφερόλη* ή *αντιστειρωτική βιταμίνη*. Στην πραγματικότητα δεν πρόκειται για μία μόνο ουσία αλλά για μία ομάδα οκτώ ενώσεων.

Τί κάνει η βιταμίνη Ε στον οργανισμό μου;
Η *βιταμίνη Ε* έχει -όπως όλες οι *βιταμίνες*- πολύ σημαντικές λειτουργίες στον οργανισμό.

Καταρχάς έχει *αντιοξειδωτική δράση*. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι προστατεύει τα λίπη από την οξείδωση (τάγγισμα), προστατεύει τα κύτταρα από τοξικές ουσίες, προστατεύει τη *βιταμίνη Α* και τη *βιταμίνη C*, καθώς και άλλες ωφέλιμες ουσίες για τον οργανισμό.

Εξαιτίας της αντιοξειδωτικής της δράσης, η *τοκοφερόλη*  θεωρείται ότι μπορεί να παίζει ρόλο στην πρόληψη και ενδεχομένως στη  θεραπεία ορισμένων παθήσεων όπως η αρθρίτιδα, ο καρκίνος, τα  καρδιαγγειακά νοσήματα, ο καταρράκτης, ο διαβήτης, η νόσος του  Αλτσχάιμερ κ.α. Επίσης μπορεί να σχετίζεται με την καθυστέρηση της  γήρανσης.

Άλλες δράσεις είναι ότι προστατεύει τα ερυθρά  αιμοσφαίρια, συμβάλλει στην κυτταρική αναπνοή και τέλος συμβάλλει στη  δημιουργία ορισμένων ενώσεων του σώματος π.χ. το DNA.

Σε ποιές τροφές βρίσκεται η βιταμίνη Ε;
Η *βιταμίνη Ε* βρίσκεται σε πολλές τροφές και σε ικανοποιητικές ποσότητες. Στον παρακάτω πίνακα βλέπουμε τις τροφές που είναι πλούσιες σε *βιταμίνη Ε*.

@font-face {   font-family: "Cambria Math"; }@font-face {   font-family: "Calibri"; }p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal { margin: 0cm 0cm 10pt; line-height: 115%; font-size: 11pt; font-family: "Calibri","sans-serif"; }.MsoChpDefault {  }.MsoPapDefault { margin-bottom: 10pt; line-height: 115%; }div.Section1 { page: Section1; }@font-face {   font-family: "Cambria Math"; }@font-face {   font-family: "Calibri"; }p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal { margin: 0cm 0cm 10pt; line-height: 115%; font-size: 11pt; font-family: "Calibri","sans-serif"; }.MsoChpDefault {  }.MsoPapDefault { margin-bottom: 10pt; line-height: 115%; }div.Section1 { page: Section1; }*Καλές πηγές βιταμίνης Ε (τοκοφερόλη)*Ελαιόλαδο και άλλα φυτικά έλαια
Σπαράγγια 
Μαργαρίνες
Αβοκάντο
Πράσινα φυλλώδη λαχανικά
Μοσχάρι
Ηλιόσποροι κι άλλοι ξηροί καρποί
Δημητριακά

*Ανεπάρκεια βιταμίνης Ε, ποιά είναι τα συμπτώματα;*
Σε περίπτωση ανεπάρκειας *βιταμίνης Ε* παρατηρούνται

πρόβλημα στα ερυθροκύτταρααναιμίαεπιβαρύνσεις σε διάφορα όργανα πχ πεπτικό σύστημα, ήπαρ(συκώτι) κλπβλάβες στο νευρικό, κυκλοφορικό και αναπαραγωγικό σύστημα

*Πότε εμφανίζεται ανεπάρκεια βιταμίνης Ε;*
Σπάνια παρατηρείται *ανεπάρκεια* *βιταμίνης Ε* στον άνθρωπο. Κι αυτό γιατί:

Η *βιταμίνη Ε* βρίσκεται σε πολλές τροφές σε αρκετές ποσότητεςΑποθηκεύεται στο σώμα σε μεγάλες ποσότητεςΠαραμένει στο σώμα για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα
*Ανεπάρκεια βιταμίνης Ε* μπορεί να παρουσιαστεί μόνο σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις:

άτομα που έχουν πρόβλημα με την απορρόφηση των λιπών πχ άτομα με παγκρεατίτιδα, στεατόρροια κλπάτομα σε κατάσταση ασιτίαςκαθώς και σε πρόωρα μωρά

*Υπερκατανάλωση βιταμίνης Ε*
Η *βιταμίνη Ε*  είναι η λιγότερο τοξική από όλες τις βιταμίνες. Η υπερκατανάλωση δεν  προκαλεί τόσο έντονα συμπτώματα όσο σε άλλες βιταμίνες ή το θάνατο. 

πηγη 

http://thematadiatrofis.blogspot.com...post_1715.html 

υπάρχουν και έτοιμα σκευάσματα όπως το παρακάτω



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Πολυβιταμινούχο σκεύασμα, σε μορφή σκόνης, για πουλιά. Περιέχει όλες τις  βιταμίνες και αμινοξέα που χρειάζονται. Περιέχει επιπλέον βιταμίνη Ε  και είναι ιδανικό για την περίοδο προετοιμασίας ώστε να αποφεύγονται τα  άσπορα αυγά

----------


## tsouk

> Καλήμερα.
> Μας καλωσόρισε το πρωί το 3το αβγουλάκι


 αχ έτσι μπράβο καλή συνεχεια

----------


## Asmodeus

Ευχαριστω φιλε για τισ πληροφοριες !

----------


## dimosd

> Καλήμερα.
> Μας καλωσόρισε το πρωί το 3το αβγουλάκι


Αυτά είναι!!!!!!!
Έτσι να γεμίζει το forum απο cockatilομωρά!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Ηρακλής

Καλησπέρα παιδιά, μέχρι στιγμής έχουμε 4 αβγά άλλα έχω μια απορία ενώ  μέχρι εχτές πιγεναν όλα καλά σήμερα μας χάλασαν τις ήμερες με τα αβγά.
Το πρώτο αβγό βγήκε στις 15/3 το δεύτερο στις 17/3 το τρίτο 19/3 μέχρι στιγμής τα 3 κραταγανε απόστασης μέρα παράμερα ενώ το τέταρτο αβγουλάκι  μας βγήκε 20/3 (λέτε να ύπαρξη πρόβλημα με το τέταρτο αβγό ???).αααα και κάτι ακόμα τα καλά νέα είναι ότι βρήκα την εφκερια να κάνω οωσκοπιση, βγήκαν και τα 2 κοκατιλ σήμερα για 10 λεπτά από τι φώλια και πρόλαβα να κάνω την ωοσκοπιση τα 2 αβγά ήταν ενσπορα, γιατί φενοντουσαν η φλέβες  (μαλών ήταν τα αβγά 15και 17/3)ενώ στα άλλα 2 δεν διεκρίθησαν κάτι ). Όταν έκανα την οωσκοπιση δεν έπιασα τα αβγά άπλα μέσα στην φώλια έβαλα τον φακό και τον πήγα πολύ κοντά στα αβγά με πολύ προσοχή

----------


## tsouk

το να πιάσεις τα αυγά δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα τώρα για το 4 δεν ξέρω να σου πω μήπως έχασες τις μέρες έχω ακούσει για αυγό που άργησε μια μέρα αλλα για αυγο που βγήκε μια μέρα νωρίτερα δεν έχω ακούσει

----------


## Ηρακλής

Όχι φίλε μου.Δεν έχασα τις μέρες γιατί τις έγραφα σε χαρτί και υπολογιζόταν να βγει το 4ρτο αύριο το πρωί....τι να πω δεν ξερό δεν έπιασα τα αβγά γιατί ακόμα δεν έχουν πέραση 6-7μερες από τότε που βγήκαν εκτός από το 1το που και αυτό δεν ήξερα πιο είναι  και δεν ήθελα  να έχω πρόβλημα άλλα και έτσι έκανα την δουλειά μου μια χαρά και πιο ασφαλής μην σπάσουν,τώρα να δούμε αύριο αν γενιση και το 5το που δεν νομίζω,μακάρι αύριο να βγουν  και τα 2 από την φώλια για να δω, γιατι αν είναι μέσα δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε τίποτα(αποφεύγω να ανοίγω την φώλια όταν είναι καπιο πουλί μέσα,και σήμερα που το ανιξα το ανιξα γιατί βγήκαν και τα 2 και πρόλαβα  να δω γιατί υπολόγιζα αύριο και το 4ρτο)...οποίο άλλο παιδί ξερή κάτι η του έχει συμβεί ας μας πι παρακαλώ

----------


## vagelis76

Νομίζω(αν δε κάνω λάθος) έχει αναφερθεί κάτι παρόμοιο,με αυγό την επόμενη μέρα,από κάποιο μέλος εδώ.Και αν δε με απατά η μνήμη μου(το κάνει συχνά...) είναι η περίπτωση της Μαρίας από Θεσσαλονίκη.
Ηρακλη νομίζω οτι έκανε νωρίς τον έλεγχο των αυγών....οπότε δε πρέπει να βασιστείς σε αυτόν και να τα αφήσεις λίγο ακόμα για πιο σίγουρα αποτελέσματα!!!

----------


## Ηρακλής

Βαγγέλη δεν βασιζομε σε αυτήν την οωσκοπιση την κανονική θα την κάνω μόλις βγει το τελευταίο αβγό και μετά από 5 μέρες.αυτί που έκανα σήμερα ήταν για να πάρω μια μάτια (δεν πολιενοχλιθικαν και τα πουλιά ούτε τα αβγά). τελικα η μαρια με το αβγό που βγήκε την επομένη μέρα από το προηγούμενο αβγό είχε πρόβλημα???

----------


## vagelis76

Ηρακλή δε θυμάμαι φίλε μου,το έψαξα λίγο για επιβεβαίωση αλλά δε βρήκα κάτι,απλά η Μαρία... *humangee ...* είχε επιθετικό πατέρα και άλλα προβλήματα στις γέννες τις.
Για τον έλεγχο των αυγών στο είπα για να μη κάνεις καμία βιαστική κίνηση(πάρεις τα πιθανόν άσπορα) χωρίς να είσαι 100% σίγουρος.
Καλή συνέχεια....όλα πάνε καλά πιστεύω!!!!!!

----------


## Asmodeus

ΚΑι εγω φιλε εχω βαλει κατι παπαγαλακια για αναπαραγωγη και μου εβγαλαν αυγα τις εξης ημερες : 1o 6/3 , 2o 8/3 , 3o 9/3 , 4o 11/3 , 5o 13/3 , 6o 15/3. 
Καθησα και υπολογισα περιπου τις ωρες και το 3ο αυγο ηρθε νωριτερα περιπου μιση ημερα.

----------


## Ηρακλής

Ευχαριστώ παιδιά για την ενψιχοση ,έτσι πιστεύω και εγώ ότι πάνε όλα καλά ...όσο για την οωσκοπιση θα κάνω και μια ακόμα oταν βγη το τελευτεο αυγο και μετα απο 4-5μ μέρες για το 100%φίλε μου βαγγελη :winky:

----------


## Ηρακλής

Γεια σας παιδιά, τα μικρά μου τα πάνε πολύ καλά μέχρι στιγμή και σταματήσαμε στα 4 αυγουλακια . έχω τρελαθεί με την συμπεριφορά τους είναι η πρώτη τους εμπιρια με τα αυγά άλλα είναι πολύ συγκεκριμενa σε όλες τους τις κινήσεις, ο αρσενικός ιδικά... όταν βγει για φαγητό πάει και η θηλύκια να βγει άλλα αυτός τις κάνει νόημα να μην βγει και μόλις τελιοση μπενι στην φώλια και βγενι αυτι και δεν αφινουν τα αβγά σχεδόν καθόλου  :Big Grin:  χαίρομε,μπορεί να κουραζόντανε σε αυτό που κάνουν αλλά φενοντε πολύ ευτυχισμένα ,ειθελα να σας ρωτισω κατι ,αναχρονικά διαστήματα ψέκαζα την φώλια και τα μικρά μου άλλα τώρα με την ολοι κατάσταση έχω να τα ψεκάσω 15 μέρες ,λέτε να τα ψεκάσω η δεν κάνει???

----------


## jk21

αν το σκευασμα ειναι ηπιο δεν υπαρχει προβλημα .καλα ειναι οτι ειναι να κανεις πριν βγουνε τα μικρα ομως Ηρακλη

----------


## vagelis76

Όταν λες ψέκαζες?????για παράσιτα ή απλά με νεράκι για μπάνιο????
Αν είναι για παράσιτα...εγώ δε θα το έκανα αυτή τη περίοδο,θα το άφηνα μέχρι να βγάλουν φτεράκια τα μωρά.Άλλωστε οι συνθήκες δεν ευνοούν και πολύ την ανάπτυξη στις ψείρες.Και πόσο μάλλον όταν έχεις κάνει προληπτικούς ψεκασμούς.

΄Πότε υπολογίζεις να σκάσουν τα αυγά Ηρακλή??????

----------


## Ηρακλής

Γεια παράσιτα ...από τότε που κάνανε τα αβγά δεν τους εχω ρήξη και έλεγα να τους εριξω πριν σκάσουν τα μικρά όπως είπε και ο Δημήτρης, εχω 2 ιδεί, ένα που είναι για καταπολέμηση ψείρας και παράσιτον και άλλο ένα που είναι για προληπτική χρίση (για να μην πιαση,στο κατάστημα μου είπαν ότι δεν είναι πολύ  δυνατό αυτό άλλα δεν ξερό τι λέτε?).Αν ναι να ψεκάσω και την φώλια με τα αβγά και τους γονείς ??? Βαγγέλη το πρώτο το υπολογίζω αν πάνε όλα καλά να σκάση 7-9 του μήνα ,έχουμε κερο ακόμα δηλαδή  :winky:

----------


## Ηρακλής

Γεια σας παιδιά τα κοκατιλ μου συνεχίζουν στο κλώσημα κανονικά.Έχουμε μερικές ερωτήσεις να κάνω όμως .Ας το πάρω από την αρχή όταν αγόρασα την πετρουλα (θηλύκια) τις άρεσε να φτερουγίζει τα φτερά της.Τις αρεσιά να το κάνει συχνά αυτό η έξω η μέσα στο κλουβί,στο κλουβί γαντζώνεται κάπου  και φτερουγίζετε πολύ δυνατά(με κίνδυνο να τραυματιστεί) άλλα 1.5 χρόνο τώρα ευτυχώς δεν έχουμε πάθη τίποτα ,έξω από το κλουβί κάνει αρκετες βόλτες στο δωμάτιο άλλα πολύ γρήγορες και ξεσπάει χωρίς κίνδυνο(αφού έχει μαθοί όλα  τα σιμια του δωματίου ) .το θέμα είναι ότι εδώ και 1 μέρα προσπαθεί να φτερουγίσει μέσα στην φώλια. και ανησυχώ μην σπασι κανένα αβγό .σήμερα  που το έκανε όταν ήταν μονή τις μέσα στην φώλια τρόμαξα πάρα πολύ άλλα  εφτιχος μετά που βγήκε ανιξα και είδα ότι δεν είχε σπασι κανένα αβγό...  τι λέτε να κανό για να γλιτώσω από τυχών (τραυματισμούς/σπάσιμο αβγού )  ??? ααα και όσο για το αν βγενι άπω το κλουβί τις αφήνω την πόρτα και κάνει αρκετές βόλτες για να ξεπιαστι άλλα το σινεχιζι και μέσα στην φωλιά  :sad: .δεν την τρομαζη τυπωτά όταν το κάνει αυτό....ούτε μπορώ να το ανατρέψω,γιατί δεν ξέρω πότε θα το κάνει ,όσο για τον αρσενικό αυτός είναι πολύ κάλος ακόμα και όταν είναι μέσα αυτί αυτός κάθετε λίγο έξω και μπενι να τις κάνει παρέα , λέτε να την βάλω σε άλλο κλουβί μέχρι να σπάσουν τα αβγά.πιστεύομε ότι δεν είναι καλή ιδέα,δεν ξέρω τι αντίδραση τις... :sad:  :sad:

----------


## tsouk

ηρακλή άστα όπως είναι η φωλια χωρίς την μάνα είναι τελειωμένη υπόθεση

----------


## Ηρακλής

Αυτό θα κάνω,Κωστα άπλα έλεγα μπας και,ευχαριστώ παντός.κάτι άλλο όμως  που ήθελα να βρω ήταν κανένα βιντεακι για τάισμα μωρού άλλα δεν βρήκα πουθενά σε κανένα αρθώ,έχει παρι τίποτα το μάτισα σας παιδιά??

----------


## dimosd

> Αυτό θα κάνω,Κωστα άπλα έλεγα μπας και,ευχαριστώ παντός.κάτι άλλο όμως που ήθελα να βρω ήταν κανένα βιντεακι για τάισμα μωρού άλλα δεν βρήκα πουθενά σε κανένα αρθώ,έχει παρι τίποτα το μάτισα σας παιδιά??


Καλημέρα, my friend, έχει στο forum, για δες π.χ. http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...ηδεν-quot
Άμα βάλεις baby cockatiel feeding στο youtube θα βρείς πολλά.

Αντε να ετοιμαζόμαστε σιγά σιγά.

----------


## vagelis76

> Αυτό θα κάνω,Κωστα άπλα έλεγα μπας και,ευχαριστώ παντός.κάτι άλλο όμως  που ήθελα να βρω ήταν κανένα βιντεακι για τάισμα μωρού άλλα δεν βρήκα πουθενά σε κανένα αρθώ,έχει παρι τίποτα το μάτισα σας παιδιά??


Ηρακλή σε πιάνω αδιάβαστο... :Fighting0013:  :Fighting0013: :  fighting0013:
* Τάισμα νεοσσών στο χέρι (Handfeeding)**<----είναι και ένα πληρέστερο άρθρο στη κεντρική σελίδα
* 




*θα ψάχνεις ως  hand feeding ή Hand Feed(parrot)*

----------


## Ηρακλής

Τo συγκεκριμένο δεν το είχα δη ευχαριστώ Βαγγέλη αλλά ενοουσα βίντεο με μωρό 1 μέρας που δεν το ταΐζουν οι γονείς .

----------


## demis

Πατα στο youtube handfeeding cockatiel one day old.. Εγω εχω δει αρκετα με αυτο τον τιτλο απλα αυτη τη στιγμη δεν μπορω να μπλεκομαι με λινκ κολαει κ το pc μου θα μου σπασει τα νευρα!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ηρακλής

καλησπέρα παιδιά εχω μερικά ευχαριστία και μερικά δυσάρεστα να σας πω,εχτές το βράδυ βγήκαν και τα 2 μου κοκατιλ για 1λεπτο και πρόλαβα να ελενξω τιν φώλια ,έκανα ωοσκοπιση .είχα 4 αβγά άλλα έτσι όπως έκανα σε ένα αβγό την ωοσκοπιση παρατήρησα ένα βαθουλό μα και μέσα είχε μόνο μερικές φλέβες και το αφίσα μέσα πάλι ,ελενξα τα άλλα 3 αβγά και από αυτά τα 2 είναι ενσοπορα γιατί κουνιόταν μέσα το πουλάκι , στο τρίτο αβγό είχε φλέβες άλλα δεν μπόρεσα να καταλάβω πολλά γιατι το μισό μέρος του αβγου ήταν ενσπορο με φλέβες και πάρα πολύ σκοτινο(δηλαδή δεν πέρναγε εύκολα το φως,και το ενβριο δεν φενοταν να κουνιετε)και το άλλο μισό αβγό ήταν ολόασπρο,λέτε να το έχασα???.εγώ παρόλα αυτά αφίσα και τα 4 αβγά μέσα για να μην νιώσουν οι γονείς ότι πήρα καπιο αβγό και παρατήσουν και τα άλλα τι λέτε να κάνω???oσο για το βαθουλομα λετε να βαλω μανο (μιπος και το προλαβο η οχι )??

----------


## douke-soula

υπομονη .
λιγες μερες μεινανε .απο την στιγμη που δεν εισαι σιγουρος αφησε τα αυγα και το ζευγαρι ησυχο 
με το καλο να δεχτεις τους μπομπιρες

----------


## vagelis76

Θα συμφωνήσω με τη Σούλα!!!
Ηρακλή άστα να κυλήσουν τα πράγματα όπως τα έχουν φτιάξει τα πουλάκια.

----------


## tsouk

ηρακλή όταν περνάνε στο τελευταίο στάδιο δεν βλέπεις καλά μέσα πάνε μια χαρά μην ανησυχείς

----------


## Ηρακλής

Ευχαριστώ παιδιά,και εγώ για αυτό δεν έκανα καμιά διαστικι κίνηση και τα  αφίσα όπως ήτανε .Σήμερα θα πάω να πάρω σύριγγες και κρεμά και  θερμόμετρα να είμαι έτυμος για καθε ενδεχόμενο :Happy:   :winky: .Μια άσχετη ερώτηση  να κάνω μην γελάσετε άλλα όταν το κέλυφος του αβγού είναι 10 ήμερον  είναι πιο σκληρό(δηλαδή πιο δύσκολο να ραγιση/ σπαση από ένα αβγό που  είναι ενός δυο ήμερον)?Αυτί την ερώτηση την κάνω για να ξέρω αν με τα φτερουγίσματα σπασουν και τα άλλα αβγά,γιατί το κάνει συχνά και  ανχονομε...

----------


## Ηρακλής

Σήμερα έσπασε το πρώτο αβγουλάκι και από όσο μπόρεσα να δω το ταΐζουν κανονικά  :winky: .θυμάστε το βαθούλωμα σε ένα αβγό που είχα? εχτές παιδιά που έκανα ωοσκόπηση είδα ότι και αυτό αναπτύσσεται κανονικά και έπαθα την πλακα μου. λέτε να γεννηθεί με προβλήματα?

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Κοντινή γιορτή θα δούμε.

----------


## dimosd

Ηρακλή, να σου ζήσει, άντε και τα επόμενα

----------


## ramiro

Ηρακλή να το χαιρεσαι....

----------


## Ηρακλής

Ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά

----------


## vagelis76

Να ζήσει!!!!!! και στα επόμενα με καλό!!!

----------


## Ηρακλής

Σήμερα μας  έσκασε το 2ro πουλάκι ,σας παραχωρώ και μια φωτογραφία :Love0001:

----------


## Σοφια

αχ μωρε συγκινήθηκα! τι χαριτωμένο και αξιαγάπητο! Να τα χαίρεσαι και τα 2 και να είναι γερά και δυνατά!

----------


## alexandrosphilip

Nα σου ζήσουν τα νεογέννητα!!!να είναι γερά!!!

----------


## tolisapost

Μπραβο Ηρακλή να σου ζήσουν

----------


## tsouk

καλορίζικα φιλε άντε και γρήγορα στο κλάδι

----------


## zack27

Μπραβο μπραβο ετσι να αυξανονται!!!

----------


## Ηρακλής

Καλησπέρα,τα μικρά μου πηγαίνουν μια χαρά και όλα εξελιζοντε μια χαρά ,χάρις τους γονείς που είναι συνεπής.
έχω μπει σε ένα δίλημμα και θα ήθελα να το συζητήσω με εσάς, στις 16 του μηνά περίπου πρέπει να κάνω ένα ταξίδι για οικογενειακούς και (λόγο Πάσχα ) για 15 μέρες,και δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω με τα μικρά, κάθε φορα που πήγαινα διακοπές τα έπαιρνα μαζί άλλα τώρα με την γεννά δεν θέλω να τα ταλαιπωρήσω, έχω άτομο να τα φροντίζει άλλα μόνο για νερό/φαγητό/καθάρισα κλουβιού. τα μικρά είναι 7 και 5 ημερών,όταν φύγω θα είναι 12 και 10 ημερών ... τι να κάνω ρε παιδιά???φοβάμαι μην κάνουν κανένα σάλτο από την φωλια όταν τα αφήσω στο άτομο που θα τους αλλάζει φαγητό και νερό,γιατί θα έχουν μεγαλώσει....

----------


## vagelis76

Ηρακλή τα μικρά βγαίνουν από τη φωλιά μετά τις 30 ημέρες...άρα μάλλον θα είσαι πίσω σχεδόν οριακά.Γιατί πάντα δεν είναι όλες οι περιπτώσεις ίδιες...
Αν τελικά τα αφήσεις σε έμπιστο άτομο,καλό είναι να το εκπαιδεύσεις λίγο πριν του τα αφήσεις.Να τα δεί λίγο πως συμπεριφέρονται τώρα για να μπορεί να κρίνει αν κάτι αλλάξει τις μέρες που λείπεις...

----------


## Ηρακλής

Γεια σας παιδιά σήμερα έβγαλα μερικές φωτογραφίες και τις βάζω για να  δείτε τα μικρά,
μέρα με την μέρα μεγαλώνουν όλο και περισσότερο.

Παρατηρήστε λίγο τα πόδια του μικρού σε αυτή τι φωτογραφία μου φαίνονται θα έχει  πρόβλημα Splayed Legs...(
και για αυτό την έβγαλα έτσι την φωτογραφεία, για να μου πείτε την γνώμη σας, και αν όντως είναι  Splayed Legs τι να κάνω ρε παιδιά???


εδώ και τα 2 μικρά μαζί ( 12και 10 ημερών τα μικρά ) το ένα μοιάζει στην μαμά με κόκκινα
 μάτια (νομίζω ότι θα είναι λουτινο) και το άλλο μοιάζει στον μπαμπά (κοινό)

----------


## jk21

Ηρακλη το πουλακι ειναι μικρο και απλα δειχνει να μην στηριζετε οπως ενα μεγαλυτερο πουλι.δεν νομιζω να εχει προβλημα αλλα δεν το λεω και 100% .

----------


## nasososan

Θα συμφωνήσω με το δημήτρη, περισσότερο με στάση μοιάζει παρά με s.l ακόμη είναι πολύ μικρά και ούτως ή άλλως θα αποκτήσουν καλύτερη στάση κατά την έξοδο  απ'τη φωλια.Δυνατό σημείο είναι ότι στέκεται όρθιο,στο s.l η ικανότητα αυτή δεν υπάρχει ή παρατηρείται σε πολύ μικρό βαθμό......Θα ακούμπαγε καρίνα

----------


## Ηρακλής

οκ ευχαριστώ παΐδια είναι η πρώτη γενα και είμαι άπυρος,για αυτό σας ρώτησα,με καθισηχασατε τώρα  :Happy:

----------


## Ηρακλής

Καλησπέρα παιδιά, θυμάστε το χθεσινό m πρόβλημα που είχα με το πόδι ενός από τα μωρό ... σήμερα φαίνεται ακόμα πιο έντονο και δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω πραγματικά.....

----------


## jk21

ηρακλη δεν ξερω στους παπαγαλους οι μερες απο την γεννηση πως αντιστοιχουν ηλικιακα σε σχεση με τα καναρινια για να δικαιολογειται μη καλη στηριξη αλλα αυτο που μπορεις σε πρωτη φαση να κανεις ειναι να χορηγησεις ασβεστιο στην ποτιστρα , στην κρεμα αν το ταιζεις εσυ ή στην αυγοτροφη αν το ταιζουν οι γονεις .σιγουρα οχι λιγοτερο απο οσο προτεινουν σαν κανονικη δοσολογια οι οδηγιες (για νορμαλ χρηση ) ,ισως και πιο πυκνη .το ποσο θα σου το πει αν καποιο παιδι γνωριζει .ποσα γραμμαρια σχεδον ειναι το κοκατιλακι; εχεις τη δυνατοτητα να το μετρησεις;
αν πραγματι εξελιχθει ως s.l ισως χρειασθει ναρθηκακι που να κρατα τα δυο ποδια σε καποια αποσταση

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Ηρακλή κοίτα και αυτό που είχε βάλει ο Δημήτρης.
http://s11.zetaboards.com/Conure_Crazy/topic/167766/1/

----------


## Ηρακλής

αυτό το σφουγγάρι που μπορώ να το προμηθευτώ ?? και ποσο απόσταση να φυσώ από την μια τρυπα στην άλλη. δημήτρη το μωρό είναι 70 γραμμάρια

----------


## nasososan

Βάλε ένα αφρολέξ να πατάει το πουλάκι, δώσε του ασβέστιο στο νερό και άφησέ το να περάσει ο καιρός. Όταν θα βγεί την πρώτη φορά απ'τη φωλιά,αν συνεχίζει θα βάλεις ένα νάρθηκα.... Αλλά αν το σκαλίζεις όλη την ώρα, θα πάψει να είναι s.l, άν είναι, και το βλέπω να γίνεται εξάρθρωση.....

----------


## Ηρακλής

θανάση, και εγώ κάτι τέτοιο σκέφτηκα να κάνω να βάλω εκεί που πατάει κάτι μαλακό για να γαντζώνετε μέσα και να φέρνει εκεί που θέλει αυτός το ποδαράκι του, γιατί κάνει την προσπάθεια αλλα γλιστράει από το ροκανίδι, το αφρολέξ να το βάλω μέσα στην φωλιά έτσι? δεν θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα με το άλλο το μωρό η με τους γονείς??οταν λες εξάρθρωση τι ενοεις?? το πουλακι το εχω βγάλει 3 φόρες από την φωλιά και αυτές για το καθάρισμα,εγώ εχω παρατήρηση,σχέση με το άλλο πόδι του ποδαράκι  ότι δεν μπορεί να το μαζεψι και είναι πιο πίσω από το άλλο του ποδαράκι που φενετε φισολογικο...σας να είναι σπασμένο... άλλα δεν είναι...απαντιστε μου για να βαλω το αφρολέξ, να το σώσουμε το μικρο δεν μπορώ να το βλέπω έτσι :sad:   μου ραγιζη τιν καρδια

----------


## nasososan

Πώς γλυστράει;; Μόνο αν είναι πολύ λεπτό το στρώμα του ροκανιδιού γίνεται αυτό.. Στη φωλιά θέλει μαλακό υπόστρωμα, είτε βάλε ένα κομμάτι αφρολέξ,είτε στρώσε παχύ στρώμα από μαλακά υλικά.... Δεν τα καθαρίζουμε καθε τρείς και λίγο,ειδικά μέσα στη φωλιά,άσε τους γονείς να κάνουν αυτό που ξέρουν..... Καθάριζε το κλουβί,απ'έξω απ'τη φωλιά...

----------


## dimosd

Ηρακλή

Τι έγινε με τα μικρά σου? ολα καλά?

----------

